# Ibanez body blanks



## drawnQ (Dec 13, 2007)

i'm looking at building my own 7-string soon. does anyone know a good place to find ibanez body blanks specifically for a 7-string? i want the body to be as close to the rg1527 (prestige) as it can get. routed for tremolo preferably
-andrew


----------



## halsinden (Dec 13, 2007)

drawnQ said:


> i'm looking at building my own 7-string soon. does anyone know a good place to find ibanez body blanks specifically for a 7-string? i want the body to be as close to the rg1527 (prestige) as it can get. routed for tremolo preferably
> -andrew



well im currently trying to find the build specs for similar, so if you manage to locate any id be very interested in knowing.

H


----------



## Chris (Dec 13, 2007)

I've no idea where to go about getting the templates, but if anything, the guys over at PG:

Project Guitar.com :: Guitar Project.com

Would be the guys to ask. There's some incredibly skilled folks over there and they're all a good bunch of guys.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Dec 13, 2007)

Theres a guy who posts on here that lives in Devon.
He built his own body for a universe neck and it looked amazing.
Can't remember his moniker though, but it was identical to a jem body.


----------



## Pauly (Dec 13, 2007)

Chris Woods?


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 13, 2007)

Noahjames guitars? (see my avatar)


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Dec 13, 2007)

Chris said:


> Project Guitar.com :: Guitar Project.com
> Would be the guys to ask. There's some incredibly skilled folks over there and they're all a good bunch of guys.


and some of them are also here! 

i'm not sure exactly what you mean by body blanks. a body blank is a rectangular piece of wood, usually about 14" x 20", ready to cut into a guitar.

if you want an ibanez replica body, you're going to have to order one from an after-market custom shop or build it from scratch yourself. there aren't many custom shops that will make you one, and most all of them are small-time places because ibanez discourages other companies copying their trademarked designs. other folks have already recommended some names, but since they are all small-time places, it can be a long wait and service can sometimes be less than top-notch.

if you want to build it, then you're also going to have to buy or make your own templates. i've built several S7s. i had to copy the 540S7 that i owned, make about a dozen templates, then make a prototype body, then make the actual guitar body that i wanted all along. i'm a pretty good carpenter, and it still took me 3 years of working on weekends to get all that done. there are web stores that sell guitar templates for 6-strings, but they are often wildly inaccurate. there are also websites with CAD plans for 6-strings, and some web companies will cut out CAD designs onto acrylic or wood.

if you do want to build it yourself, Project Guitar is a great place to start learning what it'll take.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 13, 2007)

Chris said:


> I've no idea where to go about getting the templates, but if anything, the guys over at PG:
> 
> Project Guitar.com :: Guitar Project.com
> 
> Would be the guys to ask. There's some incredibly skilled folks over there and they're all a good bunch of guys.



 

And


----------



## skinhead (Dec 13, 2007)

I uploaded a tutorial on how to steal, sorry, to copy a design.

It's in spanish, but it's easy to get.

El cuartito Diyer :: Ver tema - Sacando medidas para planos

You have to print a pic of the guitar, a front pic (the better you can get, like the ones from Ibanez page).

Then you have to trace a central line. With a ruler take the measure of the scale on the pic. For example, it's 12.5 centimeters, divide the real scale of the guitar (for example 25,5") by the measure of the picture scale (25,5" or 647.7/125 = 5,20 centimeters aproximately). 

Now that you have that, start measuring some points of the guitar (take a reference point like the bridge). Every measure you obtain, you'll have to multiply it for 5,20 centimeters (or the number that it gave you).

Now it's easy, take those measures to a real schematic.

Have fun


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm actually another one of the folk who started over at PG and came here.

You can obtain RG/Jem templates (which have the same body size as the 7) from Guitar Building Templates. I've got a few of theirs and i'm actually working on a 7 RG right now. 

If you're looking at building from scratch, there's more than enough people both here and PG that would be more than willing to offer up whatever knowledge they have. Take a crack at it yourself - you'll need some tools, but once you've got the building bug, it's really hard to stop and the rewards are awesome.


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 13, 2007)

canuck brian said:


> You can obtain RG/Jem templates (_*which have the same body size as the 7*_) ...



??? 
seriously? the neck is bigger though, and so are the routes for the neck pocked and bridge and pups etc. but the body is the same size?


----------



## OzzyC (Dec 13, 2007)

ibznorange said:


> ???
> seriously? the neck is bigger though, and so are the routes for the neck pocked and bridge and pups etc. but the body is the same size?


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 14, 2007)

wierd... i thought the body was a bit bigger, but then i've never paid attention


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 14, 2007)

I can tell you right now that the cutouts on my J custom 7 are a lot deeper and different than my GIO 7, and very different from my buddie's JS.
Why not do the cooley mod to the horns while you're at it... And I dont have an ibanez RG6, but my ibanez body is much bigger than my jackson.


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 14, 2007)

yeah but rg's are bigger than soloists, if thats what you have. and jcustoms are a whole different story, as those get hand profiled necks and all kinds of whacky shit


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Dec 14, 2007)

canuck brian said:


> I'm actually another one of the folk who started over at PG and came here.


i've seen your stuff over there--very nice work.  


> You can obtain RG/Jem templates (which have the same body size as the 7) from Guitar Building Templates.


but how accurate are they? their tele template has a serious error in it, that they refused to fix when i pointed it out. use at your own risk.



ibznorange said:


> the neck is bigger though, and so are the routes for the neck pocked and bridge and pups etc. but the body is the same size?


exactly--so even using a 6-string body template, you still have to make your own templates for all those other things. that can be a ton of work, because you want your templates to be perfect since you might use them over and over on many different guitars.


----------



## drawnQ (Dec 14, 2007)

so reasonably I could buy a template, cut out the body, and find an ibanez 7 string neck that will all fit together?

i can do intermediate level woodwork, so fitting 7 string pickups and tremolo shouldn't be that hard for me.

thanks for all the help everyone! i really appreciate it.


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Dec 14, 2007)

drawnQ said:


> so reasonably I could buy a template, cut out the body, and find an ibanez 7 string neck that will all fit together?


more like, buy a template, redesign the neck heel for 7 -strings, buy a router table, cut out the body, make your own templates for 7-string pickups and neck pocket and trem cavity and trem recess, then rout the body. then the finishing, which is a whole 'nother can of worms. go read the work-in-progress threads on Project Guitar.com--that'll give you a good idea of the process.



drawnQ said:


> i can do intermediate level woodwork,


that's a great background to have. the problem with guitar building is all the tiny details you have to get right or the guitar will look amateurish. it's those kinds of things that don't really get tight until you've built 2 or 3 guitars.


----------

